# Anyone own a 61 Flying Star?



## island schwinn (Jan 4, 2015)

Will be picking one up soon and wanted to see how many are out there.they seem pretty scarce.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 5, 2015)

No one so far? That's good and bad.sure would like some comparison.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2015)

I have only seen one that was complete about three years ago.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 5, 2015)

Man I just saw a sweet original bike for sale today...now where the heck was that?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes, very uncommon. I have a chain guard from one. I do have a 61 Skipper as well as a 61 Tornado, both a lot more around.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 8, 2015)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Yes, very uncommon. I have a chain guard from one. I do have a 61 Skipper as well as a 61 Tornado, both a lot more around.




Any pics of the guard? Might be interested if for sale.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 21, 2015)

I found one other complete bike,but the owner sold it.no other info on it's whereabouts.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 21, 2015)

I have a girl's currently....from the original owner. Super nice rider (I let my mom ride it when  she comes over )
Had a red boy's, complete but rough, sold it last fall. 

Darcie


----------



## spoker (Jan 21, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> I have a girl's currently....from the original owner. Super nice rider (I let my mom ride it when  she comes over )
> Had a red boy's, complete but rough, sold it last fall.
> 
> Darcie
> ...




very nice lookin girls bike


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 22, 2015)

*This one's on eBay.*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ani...019?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item463149e4db

Nice price.....my opinion.

Mike


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah that is a decent price for a nice bike complete with a tank and rack, og tires...just missing the light. if I knew a lady looking for a good vintage rider I would point her in that direction. 

Darcie


----------



## kos22us (Jan 22, 2015)

61' 1 year only model so yea there isn't a whole lot of em out there,  I had a boys & girls both complete & original about 3 years ago but sold them both


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 22, 2015)

I had one, it was a friend's mom's. I sold it to a guy in California who was passing through Idaho. He picked it up for his wife or daughter to ride with him so I was glad to see it go to a good home.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 22, 2015)

Hmmm, I've never seen one with chrome/stainless fenders...wonder if they were replaced, along with the seat?


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah, they are chrome. I originally took them off and used them on a motored bike project. I had all the parts besides the fenders just sitting around so I happened to find another set of fenders that kinda matched the originals. Here is a before pic of the project 



 and after


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 22, 2015)

Oops,maybe I should've specified I was referring to the boys version.girls versions seem pretty common.
The girls treated their bikes better story?


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 6, 2015)

Wanted to bump this up.
Still haven't found any more and from responses here and elsewhere,only 3 others have surfaced,but still no pictures.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 8, 2015)

*Re-igniting the thread....an OG find!*

I'll post an independent thread since the bike is so sexy but I just came across a veeeeerrrryyyy clean original, picked up from the original owner who used it to deliver newspapers (Richmond Times Dispatch) locally. 

Seems like a scarce single year model but an even scarcer condition, the only issue I can see is that the rack needs to be straightened out but that shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 8, 2015)

Winner,winner,chicken dinner.
The nicest  complete bike I've seen.I sure wish the rarity equated to big money though.either way,I wouldn't sell mine.try to find another one.great find there.now I know of 4,but only 2 complete bikes.mine and yours.


----------



## irideiam (Jan 7, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> Winner,winner,chicken dinner.
> The nicest  complete bike I've seen.I sure wish the rarity equated to big money though.either way,I wouldn't sell mine.try to find another one.great find there.now I know of 4,but only 2 complete bikes.mine and yours.




And now as of Tuesday it's mine : http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?84121-1961-Schwinn-Flying-Star&highlight=flying+star


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 7, 2016)

irideiam said:


> And now as of Tuesday it's mine : http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?84121-1961-Schwinn-Flying-Star&highlight=flying+star




I was wondering who snagged that. Congrats!


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 7, 2016)

irideiam said:


> And now as of Tuesday it's mine : http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?84121-1961-Schwinn-Flying-Star&highlight=flying+star



Grrrr,was just about to pop on it too.congrats on a sweet bike.you're now in a pretty exclusive club.


----------



## irideiam (Jan 7, 2016)

Let's see pics of your complete....


----------



## Sambikeman (Jan 8, 2016)

........... The Flying Star Is A Sweet Bike. I Sold Mine About 17 Years Ago At An Anaheim Schwinn Swap Meet .... It Was Blue & White ..........


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 9, 2016)

I'll likely not have another as clean as the one I just sold irideiam 
I believe when I disassembled to ship it was the first time the tank had ever come off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 28, 2016)

Well Im in the club now. On our way to the Barrett Jackson with my Dad and we scored this one locally. I just need the fender light now. Its really clean.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jan 28, 2016)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Yes, very uncommon. I have a chain guard from one. I do have a 61 Skipper as well as a 61 Tornado, both a lot more around.




Adam, Can you post photos of your Skipper and Tornado that show clearly the bars crossing the seat tube, as well as, the chain-guards? 1961's correct?


----------



## irideiam (May 31, 2016)

I have decided to sell mine....see the classifieds......Thanks


----------

